# Travel??



## jrbib24 (Mar 29, 2008)

I am interested in pursuing a professional shooting career. Can anyone give any insight in the amount of travel that is involved in getting started and maintaining professional status. How does one get started in the right direction to pursue a professional career? Any insight will be a great help. This is something that I have always wanted to do, I am not quite sure how to get moving in the right direction.


----------

